# Critique my blogs new logo!



## Grimbold (Aug 6, 2012)

So. my metal review blog has gone out on a limb and gotten a new logo and I'd like you're thoughts on it! I'm not really experienced in this kind of field and would like to hear what you guys have to say.
View the logoTwo Guys Metal Reviews there and tell me what you think!

Ps. Please note that this is a demo version, a cleaner version will be up shortly!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 6, 2012)

For the most part, I dig it. 

However, the sharp, angular quality of the lettering makes it a bit hard on the eyes. It feels jumbled, the way all the hooks and corners intertwine. 

I understand the look you're going for with it, but I feel it could be achieved just as well by accenting the first letters of each word (hooks, sharp corners--whatever you like) and giving the subsequent letters a more natural, neutral look. It would vastly improve the logo's flow, and the readability as well.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 6, 2012)

Not bad  I'd use a lower stroke to define it more


----------



## mphsc (Aug 7, 2012)

you should take the top & bottom fluff off. That way you can get more horizon play out of it & will look a bit cleaner too.


----------



## Alimination (Aug 11, 2012)

I know most metal logos go for the whole messy spider web of doom look, but really I suggest it being more legible and memorable. I say make the fonts more bold to pop out and have more space in between the letters. You could probably still find some "grim" fonts out there but you need to get the name across over design.


----------



## smj (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the concept of it, especially how the stylised T and the line underneath 'metal reviews' give the words a border. I agree with the others though its a little much having all the letters very stylised so possibly having just the first letter of each word really fancy and simplifying the other letters, or closer to what you have already just have the 'T' and 'R' stylised, it looks as though the 'R' almost wants to have the vertical turn into some kinda of sword or something long an pointy if that makes any sense. Got nice potential though.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 11, 2012)

To mirror what others have said, you'll also have trouble with the legibility of this logo if you ever plan to use it at a much smaller size (say, on business cards, letterhead, envelopes, etc).

The size thing is always my first test of a logo. If you can shrink that sucker down to the size of a dime and it's still legible/recognizable, it's passed the first test.

Otherwise, the concept is good, but consider what I and others have said about legibility.


----------

